#  Der kleine Patient >   finanzielle untestützung >

## silvia

hallo zusammen 
bin heute das ersta mal in diesem forum 
und habe da eine frage 
ich habe ein schwer und körperliches kind mit 15 jahren
und da ich keinen unterhalt vom vater bekomme er weigert sich sogar der vater von meinen sohn zu sein find ich unverschämt nur weil der junge krank ist naja das ist nicht das thema.
meine frage da ich pflegegeld für mein sohn bekomme möchte ich fragen ob mein sohn vieleicht sozialhilfe bekommen kann ?
Lg silvia

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo silvia, 
also ich kenn mich da wirklich nicht aus, aber Kindergeld bzw den Unterhalt kannst
du beim Jugendamt beantragen die strecken das Geld meines Wissens nach vor und
holen es sich dann beim Kindvater wieder...
Mit einem Bluttest kannst du übrings die Vaterschaft feststellen lassen!!! 
Ansonsten rate ich dir geh mal zum Arzt deines Vertauens und rede mit dem bzw mit
deiner Krankenkasse wg Pflegegeld für deinen Sohn.... 
Vll können die auch solche Instutionen wie Caritas... weiterhelfen in den Dingen was
dir bzw deinem Sohnemann zusteht! 
gruß Schubser

----------


## silvia

hallo schupser
den vaterschaft test hab ich gemacht er ist der vater 
aber er will von seinem kind nichts wissen und jugendamt zahlt mir nichts 
weil bis zu 6ten lebensjahr gezahlt wurde und jetzt bin ich verheiratet und bekomm auch nichts .danke das du mir geantwortest hast 
Lg silvia

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das mit der Ehe hat doch nichts mit deinem Sohn zutun... der ist doch von einem anderen Mann!
Kaan nit verstaan!?!? 
Ich würde mit dem problem mal einen Rechtsanwalt betrauen, vll kann dir der/ die wieterhelfen in den Dingen....  :zl_good_luck_cut:  
noch gruß vom Schubser

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Silvia, 
diese Frage würde ich beim Jugendamt stellen.
Ich würde z.B. fragen, ob der Unterhalt vom leiblichen Vater dir zusteht. 
Wenn ja, dann würde ich das einklagen.
Sag denen, wie deine jetzige Situation ist, und welche Arten von finanzieller Hilfe es für dich gibt. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## silvia

hallo schupser 
das werde glaub aber ich warte bis ich umgezogen bin bin in NRW noch möchte wieder nach B-W ziehn und da werde ich mal einen anwalt aufsuchen vieleicht hab ich da glück 
Lg silvia

----------


## sony

hallo silvia 
nur nicht locker lassen. der kindsvyter muss bezahlen, auch wenn du wieder verheiratet bist. ob du zusätzlich noch pflegegeld für das kind bekommst, ist ein anderes thema. 
das sollte dir auch zustehen. 
unternimm sofort etwas. der kindsvater macht sich sogar strafbar, wenn er nicht bezahlt.

----------


## urologiker

> ich habe ein schwer und körperliches kind mit 15 jahren

 Bitte ein was?  :Zwinker:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na ich hab das so verstanden 
Sie hat ein Kind das ist schwer(!) und sogar *körperlich*...  :c_laugh:   
Nein ich bin davon aus gegangen es ist schwer Körperbehindert.. 
Schubser

----------


## mandalaya

Hallo urologiker und Patientenschubser , es kann viele Gründe geben , warum Silvia die Situation ihres Sohnes mit diesen Worten und nicht anders geschildert hat . Wenn Ihr genauer wissen wollt , was sie gemeint hat , gibt es die Möglichkeit , sie direkt zu fragen , auf eine Art , die nicht als ironisch angesehen werden kann . Vermutlich ist Euch nicht klar , wie verletzend Eure beiden letzten Beiträge zu diesem Thema auf sie wirken können . Orthografisch und grammatikalisch korrekt schreiben zu können , ist keine Leistung an sich . Ein Kind unter den geschilderten Umständen zu betreuen , zumal wenn es schwer körperbehindert ist , schon . Leider eine , die oft weniger Anerkennung findet , als der fehlerfreie Umgang mit der deutschen Sprache . Es braucht viel Mut , in einem Forum zu schreiben , wenn man weiß , daß man vielleicht Fehler macht . Was glaubt ihr , wie man sich fühlt , wenn man dann als Reaktion solche Beiträge liest ?   Viele Grüße     mandalaya

----------


## Frosch

@ Mandalaya,  
stimme Dir voll und ganz zu, die beiden letzten Beiträge der Moderatoren finde ich auch unmöglich!

----------


## Maggie

Hi Silvia, 
also Unterhalt muss der Vater normalerweise bezahlen, wir dann nach seinem Gehalt und der DDT berechnet. Aber haste da keinen Unterhaltstitel :Huh?: 
Gehe mal zum Jugendamt und lasse Dich beraten, denn Dein Kind ist noch minderjährig und somit ist das Jugendamt Dein Ansprechpartner, ein Anwalt kann recht teuer sein. 
Sozialhilfe steht Dir nicht zu, wenn Du verheiratet bist. 
Wegen Pflegegeld würde ich mich mal an die Krankenkasse wenden, denn die schicken dann jemanden vom medizinischen Dienst vorbei, der das Ganze prüft, ob Dir so etwas zusteht. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Solte ich mit meinem Beitrag Silvia beleidigt haben dann tät mir das sehr LEID, 
denn so war das nicht gemeint!* 
Aber bisher hat sich Silvia bei mir nciht gemeldet und mir gesagt das sie sich angegriffen gefühlt hat! 
Wie ich ihren Beitrag gelesen haben habe ich bereits geschrieben!
Das hat nichts mit Orthografie zutun oder sonst was! Es geht schon sehr ein deutlig aus ihrem Beitrag hervor was sie uns sagen wollte!  _UND IM ÜBRIGEN MUSS MAN NICHT IN ALLES IRGENDETWAS HINEIN LESEN WAS SO NIRGENDS STEHT - nicht mal zwischen den Zeilen!!!_ 
wenn ihr versteht ws ich meine! 
Gruß vom Schubser

----------


## Sunflowers

Hallo Silvia, 
wenn dein jetziger Mann deinen Sohn adoptiert hat oder die Vaterschaftsanerkennung unterschrieben hat, dann erst bekommst du kein Unterhalt gezahlt. Wurde beides nicht durchgeführt, dann würde deinem Sohn Unterhalt zustehen. Wenn sein Vater nicht zahlt, tritt das Jugendamt ein und streckt das Geld vor.
Ausserdem erhältst du Kindergeld von der Kindergeldkasse.  
An alle anderen:
Silvia erhält bereits Pflegeld und möchte noch zusätzlich zum Pflegegeld Unterstützung beantragen. 
Steht hier: _ meine frage da ich pflegegeld für mein sohn bekomme möchte ich fragen ob mein sohn vieleicht sozialhilfe bekommen kann ? _ LG
Sandra

----------


## Patientenschubser

ich habe beim "googlen" eben noch was interessantes gefunden.
Der Fall ist ein "bisschen" so wie bei dir _nur eben ganz anders...._ :d_smily_tooth:  
Hierbei ist für dich sicherlich die letzten Antwort - ganz unten auf der Seite - des Anwalts wichtig!  klick mich 
Wenn du dich dort anmeldest, wirst du sicherlich auch deine Frage(n) beantwortet bekommen.... 
gruß Schubser

----------


## urologiker

> @ Mandalaya,  
> stimme Dir voll und ganz zu, die beiden letzten Beiträge der Moderatoren finde ich auch unmöglich!

 Nun mach mal halblang. Da schreibt einer etwas, was man nur durch Mutmaßungen versteht, man fragt amüsiert nach und bekommt hier ein empörtes Echo. Statt einer Antwort! 
logiker 
btw: ich bin Bereichsmoderator und habe hier genau die gleichen Rechte und Pflichten wie jeder andere User

----------


## Frosch

> btw: ich bin Bereichsmoderator und habe hier genau die gleichen Rechte und Pflichten wie jeder andere User

 Das sieht man so direkt aber nicht, da unter Deinem Nickname einfach nur Moderator steht. 
Tschuldigung, war off topic.  
Zum Thema: Ich würde mich an das Sozialamt wenden oder an das Jugendamt, es gibt bestimmt Mittel und Wege, zusätzliche finanzielle Unterstützung zu bekommen, evtl. auch durch Vorlage von ärztlichen Attessten oder Arztbriefen. Nicht jeder, der Gelder bewilligt, hat auch Ahnung von der Materie Körperbehinderung.

----------


## Maggie

Hi Sandra, 
Unterhaltsvorschuss durch das Jugendamt gibt es nur bis zum 12 Lj des Kindes. 
LG Maggie

----------


## silvia

hallo an alle die mir geschrieben habe
möchte mich kurz entschuldigen dafür das ich mich nicht so gut 
verständigt habe beim schreiben .
kurz gesagt :
ich bekomme nur pflegegeld für meinen 15 jährigen sohn und kein untehalt 
vom vater der unterhalt ging nur zu 6 lebensjahr von meinen sohn da hat das jugendamt dafür bezahlt .
der vater meines kindes möchte absulut keinen konntakt zu ihm haben .
und mein jetziger mann hat ihn nicht adoptiert.
meine frage an euch kann ich vieleicht sozialhilfe für ihn beantragen da mein sohn noch dabei diabetiker ist und extra essen braucht.und das pflegegeld dafür zu wenig ist .bin hausfrau und mutter habe kein eigenes einkommen mein mann arbeitet und muss an seine 3 kinder 800  unterhalt bezahlen und dann die wohnung und die fixkosten .wir haben  gerade nur das kindergeld von was wir leben .
und das jugendamt hat gesagt zu mir ich bekomme kein unterhalt für meine kinder weil ich verheiratet bin 
Lg silvia :shy_5new:

----------


## Maggie

Hallo Silvia, 
Du musst Dich doch nicht entschuldigen, so etwas kann doch mal vorkommen:-) 
Also das mit dem Kindesunterhalt verstehe ich nicht, denn der Kindsvater muss auf jeden Fall Kindesunterhalt zahlen und zwar so lang, bis das Kind sich selber versorgen kann, bzw. bis Ende der Ausbildung. Wie das bei einem behinderten Kind ausschaut, das weiß ich nicht, aber ich denke mal, dass der Kindsvater in so nem Falle noch länger bezahlen muss.
Das Jugendamt hat Dich da falsch informiert.  
Oder hat da jemand etwas falsch verstanden, denn wenn die Frage um Ehegattenunterhalt gegangen ist, dann hat das Jugendamt recht. 
 Ehegattenunterhalt geht nur solange bis man bzw. Frau einen neuen Partner hat. 
Das Jugendamt muss bis zum 12 Lj des Kindes einen Unterhaltsvorschuss bezahlen, das es sich dann beim Kindvater wieder holt und es ist leider weniger, als der Unterhalt der nach Düsseldorfer Tabelle zu zahlen wäre.
Ob der Vater Deines Kindes Kontakt zu ihm haben möchte oder nicht ist in dem Fall egal, normalerweise muss er Kindesunterhalt zahlen und wenn er nicht möchte, dann muss es eben eingeklagt werden. 
Solltest Du kein Geld für eine Klage haben, dann geh zu einem Anwalt und versuch das mit nem Prozesskostenvorschuss. 
Sozialhilfe wirste streichen können. 
Glaube kaum, dass Du so etwas bekommst, denn Du bist ja verheiratet, da spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob Dein Mann noch für 3 Kinder Unterhalt bezahlen muss.
Es könnte aber sein, dass ihr Wohngeld bekommt, da musst Du aber bei der zuständigen Stelle, ich glaube Bürgeramt, nachfragen. 
Und solltest Du in Deutschland wohnen, weiß ich auf jeden Fall, dass Deinem Sohn Kindesunterhalt vom Vater zusteht. 
Hole Dir einen Beratungsschein beim zuständigen Amtsgericht, geh damit zu nem Anwalt und lasse Dich erst einmal beraten, danach beantragst Du Prozesskostenhilfe und verklagst den Kindsvater auf Unterhalt. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas Licht ins Dunkle bringen:-) 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Locin32

Hallo Ihr lieben, 
leider ist das nicht so leicht.
Abgesehen davon das Sylvias Sohn schon über 12 ist würde das Jugendamt keinen Unterhaltsvorschuss mehr zahlen,weil Sylvia neu verheiratet ist.
Das der Kindsvater Unterhalt zahlen müßte stimmt aber wenn er finanziell nicht dazu in der Lage ist,geht Sylvia da leer aus.
Das kann man aber jedes Jahr überprüfen lassen (Anwalt-Einkommensverhältnisse darlegen).
Der neue Ehegatte ist ihr und dem Kind gegenüber auch Unterhaltsverpflichtet,da aber schon Kinder aus einer anderen Ehe Unterhalt bekommen wird nicht mehr genug da sein um da noch Reserven zu haben. 
Versuche mal über die Caritas oder andere Gemeinnützige Stellen einen Beratungstermin zu bekommen,die können Dir sicher alle Möglichkeiten die Du noch hast aufzählen.
Ansonsten wäre es noch gut wenn Du Dir überlegst evtl.noch in den Sozialverband oder VDK einzutreten,die können Dir bei Anträgen usw. auch sehr gut helfen.
Möglich wäre auch ein Antrag beim Sozialamt auf Grundsicherung aber da kenne ich mich nicht aus.  
Liebe Grüße
Locin32

----------


## silvia

hallo Locin32
danke für deine antwort 
ja ich werde das auch tun werde mich überall infomieren danke nochmal
Lg silvia

----------


## baesle

Hallo,
ich habe von meinem Vatre auch lange unterhalt bekommen. Der von meinem Bruder wollte aber nicht zahlen,da mein Bruder 14 war hat das Jugendamt gesagt er hat recht auf einen eigenen Anwalt. 
Ich weiß nur die haben ihm dann einen Rechtsanwalt gestellt und der hat dann meinen Bruder und sein Recht auf Unterhalt vetreten und nachprüfen lassen ob der Vater zahlungsfähig ist. 
Kosten entsanden für meine Mutter damals keine weil es der Anwalt von einem 14 Jährigen war und dies von Jugendamt übernommen wird. Sicherlich gibt es da auch für dich eine möglichkeit. Das Jugendamt ist aber verpflichtet wenn Du dort nachfragst dich ausreichend zu informieren und dich zu unterstützen.
Gruß

----------

